# Terminator... HISE



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2010)

Funny stuff.

[yt]bBBw9E2Q_aY&[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 4, 2010)

It appears they have an entire webpage dedicated to HSIE

http://www.howitshouldhaveended.com/videos


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> It appears they have an entire webpage dedicated to HSIE
> 
> http://www.howitshouldhaveended.com/videos


Yeah, another favorite of mine was the Forrest Gump... dunno why but it just made me laugh hard when I watched it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 5, 2010)

The Star Wars one made me laugh, I have not watched Forest yet, I shall look at it later


----------

